
On the brink of bankruptcy, this startup's CFO got creative - ccantana
https://www.techloaf.io/2019/05/16/burn-rate-win-employee-no-longer-needs-standing-desk-after-horrific-airboat-accident/
======
lbalik
I follow this email every week and it is hysterical.

Airboats, feminist co-working apps, mad CFOs. Carl you've outdone yourself.

Now can I get some TechLoaf swag please???

------
topchedder
Such a refreshing break from the typical tech newsletters. Cracks me up every
week

------
thebiglebrewski
This seems really unfair to Jacob.

------
stewfortier
It’s refreshing to see a company that doesn’t just pay lip service to
frugality.

